# looking after a diamond brite protected car



## Guttee

As title i was told i cant wax or polish it, is this true.Whats the best way to look after a car with this treatment, bit gutted if i can't wash and wax it.Also is it any good, dealer did it for free.
thanks
mike


----------



## Refined Detail

Were you given the maintenance package with it?

The theory behind it is you wash it with their shampoo then apply their conserver (usually just rewash the car with a bucket of this conserver stuff) then rinse off and dry.

Never found it to be successful myself, I usually strip it off and then apply my own decent protection. If I don't strip it off, it usually seems to be near enough gone after a few washes anyway!


----------



## Guest

Ican't comment on Diamond Brite, I've never heard anything about it, but if I'm honest if a dealer did it, chances are it's probably not been applied correctly or to perfectly clean and corrected paintwork.
You can wash it with a nice shampoo, and use a spray wax to top it up. I love Duragloss's Aquaqucks (951) which leaves a pretty good finish and will last about 1.5 months


----------



## Bigpikle

you can use whatever you want...

Its a coating on the paint, so if you polish it or use strong cleaners you will remove it and it will need to be replaced with another LSP. You can simply wax over it though and the wax will become the outer protective layer on the car. A pure wax (eg not a cleaner wax) shouldnt remove it, but obviously if you clay, polish and use paint cleaners in future you will.

They sell kits for cleaning and topping up the system, but they are pricey and quite honestly probably not worth bothering with.

There is always the debate about what, if anything, actually went on your paint. There are countless stories of people never actually applying these products and simply charging you. No reason to suggest that happened to you, if the paint beads and sheets well etc, but worth checking out.

_PS. Please dont start multiple threads for the same question - it just makes extra work clearing them up _


----------



## npinks

i presume same as above for Lifeshine

Been wanting to give my mums Merc a going over, as i think it looks dull for a Met. Silver car

Would Machine Polishing with DD Supernatraul Wax stick with a finishing pad remove LS?


----------



## empsburna

npinks said:


> i presume same as above for Lifeshine
> 
> Been wanting to give my mums Merc a going over, as i think it looks dull for a Met. Silver car
> 
> Would Machine Polishing with DD Supernatraul Wax stick with a finishing pad remove LS?


I'm fairly sure that supernatural is just a LSP, no cleaning or cutting properties.


----------



## Bigpikle

SN by machine wont have much cut at all, although a spinning pad will remove some of just about any LSP IMHO. If applied properly, the Lifeshine should still be there underneath it I reckon. Just dont use any pressure and keep it moving about quickly and should just end up topping the Lifeshine nicely.


----------



## mouthyman

Diamond brite is just a sealant, I have a regular customer who has a new XKR coated with it, he was also given a kit which includes a safe shampoo, and a conserver which is supposed to be reapplied during the wash once a month.

i dont rate it much in terms of durbility, but the owner had it reapplied for free when it was serviced about a week after i first started detailing it, and it was extremely slick when washing, and looks werent to bad. although obviously with the dealer applying it then left residue on nearly every line and gap and he car is extremely swirly

I usually use a gentle snow foam and something like AG conditioner etc. which is a safe alterative to their kit which i dont rate, Im in the process of convincing the owner to let me remove it to correct the paint and then seal it properly.


----------



## Bradley

Diamond Brite is made from a rock mineral oil!!! thats all i know...lol


----------



## Shinyvec

I paid for this stuff to be put on a new Focus I bought and it was a waste of money, basicaly a over priced bag of carcare products.


----------



## Carlylove

BEWARE of the conserver!

It coates your mitts etc. and bucket with itself. The result (and I know) can be the worst case of water spots you have ever seen:doublesho

OK on the car with the DB on though


----------

